# 3 sided bottle... rare?



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

I found this aqua 3 sided bottle while digging. I've looked all over the internet and can't find it. The only writing says 'K' on the bottom. Any info?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome. It's difficult to say from the picture. Find the mold seams and see if they go all the way to the top. That will at least tell me whether it's machine made or not.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 13, 2011)

Seen a few, theyre not the most common but not rare.  Unfortunately without any bossing it's not a highly desirable bottle, but still pretty neat...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

The mold line goes up to the lip, but not over. 1880-1890 (according to Bottles Field Guide)


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

A couple more pictures


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

The bottom


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 13, 2011)

Last one


----------

